# Questions!!



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Attached is my current layout
Two questions
1. I am very confused in setting up my series of switch tracks to make them operate correctly. when/where do you put the plastic pin instead of the normal metal one?
2. The outer oval is Fastrack, the inner is O/27. 12 inch sections.
Any ideas to spice it up?

Thanks!! Anyone going to the show this weekend in Somerset NJ??
Can't Wait!


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Check out this link:

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20011617

Shows the 2 insulating pins on the inner tracks after the split.

Have fun
Matt


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link.
But what happens when the two come together? Can you have plastic pins on each side?


----------

